# Another “go big” project— hope to be a winged vase



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

So I felt frisky today after completing the pavers in the back part of the shop addition— got out the Stihl and cut some slabs and a couple of crotches—until it ran out of fuel.
Guess I liked doing the vase before, so I got a bigger one to try—- another —in the go big or don’t go saga.
This one is Sour Gum- nice and spalty. Gotta say it’s a different feeling turning “air”— kind’a like it. Got lucky on the centering— no wobble— and it doesn’t even make the AB shake.
Doing some things different like starting wirh the bottom on the live center so I can cut the tenon for the chuck. Have to be really mindful when going for the switch— will move when I restart later. That big crotch end whirling around would break an errant arm or hand in no time.
It’s 21 inches across at the crotch end and sbout 13 at the “bottom”. It’ll end up smaller— has to get more round— and “survive” because of areas with punky wood. I believe will be able to turn most of the cracks out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

You weren’t kidding about punky. Watch some of Al Furtado’s YouTube videos...he does a lot of turnings like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2018)

Can't wait to see how this one goes, be careful! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't doubt the quality of your work, but please know woodturners have been killed from turning pieces like that. Sure hope you're standing out of the line of fire when turning this one.

-Karl

PS. A professional demonstrator visiting our club a while back suggested getting a used riot helmet on eBay before getting in front of cracked pieces like this.


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 30, 2018)

In...


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2018)

David, I really like seeing these winged pieces, and I'd be a liar if I said I've never turned something with a lot of voids and inclusions, but cracks/shake especially are accidents waiting to happen, even at slow speeds, and best used for firewood. 
Forces acting on a piece of wood, spinning and basically wanting to fly apart, increase by the square of the speed...
example,
Going from 400 rpm to 565 rpm DOUBLES the forces acting on the piece,
going from 400 rpm to 700 rpm TRIPLES the forces acting on the piece, and
going from 400 rpm to 800 rpm QUADRUPLES!!! the forces acting on the piece.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 30, 2018)

@TimR , @Karl_TN 
Yes I'm, out of the line of fire. I'm watching the cracks closely and not being too aggressive with the speed--want to avoid problems while using the drive center, plus keeping tools really sharp with lighter cuts. And will use CA liberally in any cracks that don't turn out. Not afraid to call it quits--after all, wood is easy to find.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2018)

Glad you’re at least trying to stay out of line of Fire. 
Came across this similar topic I recalled John Jordan saying at a demo, 

“Life’s too short to turn crappy wood”

The person who posted his quote went on to say, “On the surface, this is just a simple expression. But only an experienced turner would fully understand what he is saying in this short sentence. When we all start turning, we get a piece of nice wood, maybe with some spaulting, maybe even a piece of exotic wood, and we want to use every cubic inch of it. We will try to turn through the punky wood, run to the big box store and get a can of wood hardener and apply several liberal coats trying to strengthen the wood so it will not crumble under our heavy-handed use of a scraper. We never think about the waste of time on this crappy wood, when the same amount of time and effort could have been used to find a better piece of wood that would have produced better results in a much shorter time.”

Nuff said, look forward to seeing the finished piece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

But sometimes beautiful pieces are turned out of crappy wood because someone took the took the time to see the beauty within.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 30, 2018)

Progress!!
The wood is dictating the shape. Had thought about a variance of straight sides.... nope! (Not a fan of those anyway— I find curves to be more pleasing).
Finally got it to round, took a while!
Am going to let this set overnite in case there are some torques to show up, will chuck it up tomorrow.
One of the pics shows part of the shavings—- lots of ‘em.
Lots of spalt and figure.
Not too worried about the linear cracks— yet. Will be an enhancement opportunity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2018)

Looking good so far!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2018)

coming along nicely

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for showing the process. Following along this awesome little nugget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

Purdy piece of wood  Didn’t see that void coming though...should be interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 5, 2018)

Progress— have turned past the flukes now have chisel comtact all the way— that was about 8-10 inches— pics soon.
The first part was hard on me— slow and intermittent cutting is rough— even with shallow cuts— a learning process. Cost me a gouge!! Broke one on a catch— using wrong tool rest, but Amazon came through. After I reviewed the cause— it was _my error. _No harm ot hurts other than my wallet.
Now will set up the boring outfit I bought from a former forum member (before whatever happened to make him a former member).
Even though I’m not into rhe main body yet, strains in the wood are showing up as linear cracks— prolly from the oversize “wing”. Have used electricians tape in a couple of wrap sites to help minimize that flex. Using lots of CA too.
If this survives, is gonna have a bit of inlay—- but for it’s slow go. Next pics in a day or so will show progress.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2018)

Still going!
Had some things to do (life aa usual).
Thought I’d show the progress along with my hollowing outfit. I’m still learning the boring, it’s a slow go. Lots of punky spots inside— just 7 more inches to go.
Longitudinal cracks (checks I s’pose) more apparent but not new—->lots of CA. Did add several rounds of electricians tape because it’s elastic but strong and leaves no residue— a precaution. Want to limit the effect from the big wing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (May 19, 2018)

Ok, it took what seems like forever, because of the wood, shape, equipment, and other life things.
I had ambitions of having a uniform wall, but decided in the interest of _my _safety to go as is. Now I have bunches of sanding to do.
It’s about 18 inches tall.
Haven’t decided on the bottom yet. Was origimally planning on a ring, but am not fond of the wood. Next choice is to make a hollow bottom— will see after the turquoise and sanding. Next pics I post will be of the completed vase.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (May 19, 2018)

That’s quite a set-up you’ve got there holding that wood together! After seeing the first pics, I was thinking “that thing is gonna fly apart”!
Great job!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (May 19, 2018)

Terry (Mrs. Kevin) said:


> That’s quite a set-up you’ve got there holding that wood together! After seeing the first pics, I was thinking “that thing is gonna fly apart”!
> Great job!



Thanks!!
Great to hear from you!!


----------



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2018)

It’s done! Picks in completed section.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 1, 2018)

David Hill said:


> It’s done! Picks in completed section.



Where is that?


----------



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Where is that?


The forum section juuuust below this one.


----------

